# Microsoft Student Rockstar Contest!



## anandk (Sep 18, 2007)

Microsoft has announced the 2nd edition of the Student Rockstar contest. 

This Contest is aimed at young tech enthusiasts who are keen to learn more about Microsoft technologies, share knowledge, participate in competitions, projects, events, quizzes, and much more. A good opportunity to try your luck at becoming a Microsoft Student Partner or Win XBox's, Windows Mobile Phones, Flash Drives, etc.

This contest is only for the students studying in engineering colleges in India.

*studentrockstar.com/

Time to ROCK !


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 18, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> Microsoft has announced the 2nd edition of the Student Rockstar contest.
> 
> This Contest is aimed at young tech enthusiasts who are keen to learn more about Microsoft technologies, share knowledge, participate in competitions, projects, events, quizzes, and much more. A good opportunity to try your luck at becoming a Microsoft Student Partner or Win XBox's, Windows Mobile Phones, Flash Drives, etc.
> 
> ...


Too bad i can't participate (i'm in XIIth right now)


----------



## xbonez (Sep 18, 2007)

damn!! me too


----------



## Pathik (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmmm.. Ll try to rock..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 18, 2007)

well lemme try too.

edit:
*We're unable to complete your request*

Windows Live ID is experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.



wtf???


----------



## iMav (Sep 18, 2007)

same here


----------

